# Blogs about living in the Middle East (especially Dubai)



## Osakalumna (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi.

I recently moved to the UAE and have started blogging about my experience at the following wordpress blog: JottingintheGulf

I am interested in reading other blogs by expats living and working in the Middle East and would love your suggestions as to must-read blogs!

Thanks!
A


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Osakalumna said:


> Hi.
> 
> I recently moved to the UAE and have started blogging about my experience at the following wordpress blog: JottingintheGulf
> 
> ...


One of the best and most popular ones is The Secret Dubai Diary. Unfortunately, the powers that be didn't agree and have blocked it. Not that there isn't freedom of speech in Dubai, you can say whatever you like, just make sure it's always nice.


----------



## Osakalumna (Oct 10, 2008)

*Thanks*



flossie said:


> One of the best and most popular ones is The Secret Dubai Diary. Unfortunately, the powers that be didn't agree and have blocked it. Not that there isn't freedom of speech in Dubai, you can say whatever you like, just make sure it's always nice.


I have heard! Are there any other blogs that you can recommend that ARE readable?


----------



## Mrman (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm attempting one once I get there. 

I have started on the link in my sig.

Note: I'm not a journalist nor do I guarantee regular entries....


----------

